# 2007 Eos Amp Issue



## Syd Carton (May 12, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Brand new to the forum. Had my 2007 Eos for almost 4 years now, and the audio system (Dynaudio) has always been a little wonky. The volume and bass would go up and down randomly, but this never bothered me all that much. About a week ago, though, my entire sound system just stopped working completely. I could still operate the display on the stereo fine (radio stations, volume, etc.), but there was absolutely no sound. I took it to the dealer today, and after the diagnostic test they told me it was the amp under the driver's seat. They said it would take only one hour of labor to replace but the part was in the neighborhood of $900. I did not want to pay that much to fix an amp when it seemed to me that an amp isn't even a necessary part of a car audio system. My suspicions seemed to be confirmed by this thread (on another forum, sorry): http://www.vweosclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12866. I'm planning on shopping it around with a local car audio place and my mechanic to see if anyone can bypass the stupid amp and just give me some sound. I don't care if it isn't as loud, I just need something so I'm not driving in silence. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this or can give some guidance. It would be much appreciated!


----------



## Jicafold (Mar 21, 2016)

You could just splice into the existing output wires from your head unit and run it with an LOC to a separate custom installed amp instead. I guess the question is where the problem really is. I would think that random changes in treble and bass would be head unit rather than amp issues.


----------

